# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Sistema de control con abejas ayuda a prevenir enfermedad del cerezo

## Polinizaciones

Un grupo de investigadores de la Universidad de Adelaide en Australia, ha reutilizado un antiguo sistema de control de enfermedades el cual funciona mediante abejas. Esto, con la finalidad de prevenir la podredumbre parda [_brown rot] en huertos de cerezos, reforzando a la vez la decaída población de abejas del mundo.__Foto: Shutterstock.com_  _Cabe señalar que la tecnología se ha utilizado en Europa para controlar el moho gris de la frutilla, sin embargo, el actual avance en la investigación podría llevar a un control efectivo de enfermedades en almendras, uva, frutilla, frambuesa, manzana, pera y carozos, según información de The Lead South Austalia (The Lead).__Todos los productores de cerezas comerciales rocían [fungicidas] durante la floración para controlar el desarrollo posterior de la podredumbre parda de lacereza. En lugar de rociar fungicidas, estamos usando a las abejas para entregar un agente de control biológico directo a las flores donde es necesario. Esto utiliza un innovador método de entrega llamadoentomovectoring, dijo la Dr. Katja Hogendoorn, líder del proyecto e investigadora asociada postdoctoral en la Escuela de Agricultura, Alimentación y Vino de la Universidad.__El proyecto, denominado flying doctors [doctores voladores] y que es financiado por el Gobierno de Australia a través de una subvención a la innovación del Departamento de Agricultura, consta de un agente de control biológico el cual contiene esporas de un hongo parásito que impide que el hongo que causa la podredumbre parda colonice la flor.__De este modo, cada mañana, el productor de cerezas debe rociar las esporas con un dispensador de diseño especial instalado frente a la colmena. Así, las abejas recogen las esporas entre sus pelos corporales y las llevan a las flores.__Respecto al método, Hogendoorn dijo que el uso de las abejas tiene muchos beneficios ambientales y económicos en comparación con la aplicación de fungicidas.__Las abejas proporcionan control en el objetivo, todos los días, comentó.__No hay spray a la deriva o escurriendo en el medio ambiente, hay un menor uso de maquinaria pesada, agua, mano de obra y combustible, declaró.__Asimismo, Hogendoorn señaló que la adopción de la técnica tiene como beneficio adicional el levantamiento de la industria de la abeja [Honey bee], así como del número de las colmenas gestionadas.__La tecnología de los doctores voladores se utiliza con éxito en Europa para controlar el moho gris de la frutilla, pero es la primera vez en Australia y la primera vez en huertos de cerezos en cualquier lugar, detalló Hogendoorn.__Así, con el aumento de la disponibilidad de agentes de control biológico adecuados, se espera que la aplicación futura de la tecnología de los doctores voladores esté disponible para el control de la enfermedad en una multitud de cultivos.__Cabe destacar que el avance ayudará a preparar a Australia para la esperada incursión del ácaro Varroa, el que está causando un gran daño y costo a las industrias apícolas y hortícolas de todo el mundo.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias_Temas similares: Ayuda para identificar esta enfermedad en Zapallo (variedad Carga) Reino Unido: nuevo modelo computacional ayuda a comprender los múltiples factores que afectan a las abejas EL CEREZO, INTERESANTE ALTERNATIVA. Artículo: Minagri y Sunat presentan hoy nuevo sistema de control en aeropuerto Jorge Chávez Agricultura Orgánica y Sistema de Control Interno - 16 y 17 de Mayo - San Isidro

----------

